# Samson - Tight Spaces



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He just slips right in there without a care in the world.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That was a one of the best GR videos I've ever seen.
And thanks for adding those forum wrappers around.

... comes to my mind Rick, I really want to say thanks for everything you do here. Without you, this forum would be still in diapers. Thanks man.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I also decided that any video of Samson I make, I'll include the forum logo, so maybe we can bring others in that way, if they come across the videos at random....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> ... comes to my mind Rick, I really want to say thanks for everything you do here. Without you, this forum would be still in diapers. Thanks man.


Well, I wouldn't have stuck around if I didn't enjoy it..... I just love it here. It's almost been a year since I joined (Dec 15th).


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the video Rick. I want to second Joe's comments. You are a driving force behind this forum.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Samson seems to be quite a character. I bet he keeps you guys laughing!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I can't believe how big he has gotten!!!! Wow. He's a nice looking doggie!!! Rick, are we having our 1 year anniversary party?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great video Rick....... Hope Samson can teach Cosmo some new tricks.........


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Great video (don't know how to do those yet - my digital camera is playing up so will have to wait a little). 

I wonder what else was lurking under your daughter's bed, LOL!!! Samson is cute I can't believe a dog that tall could fit under such a low bed...

I also like the forum wrappers around. You are so clever. I did a little something on Amber's website but it is not a professional as your work Rick: Amberdog

(I would be happy to add more info or change current text - let me know if you spot any spelling mistake please..) :crossfing


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Hilarious! He reminds me of those clowns in the clown cars at the circus - they're really tiny but like 15 clowns unfold themselves from inside it.....he is something of a contortionist. Very cute!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

WOW that seemed like a tight squeeze...I am sooo jealous he is one heck of a cute dog!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I can't believe how big he has gotten!!!! Wow. He's a nice looking doggie!!! Rick, are we having our 1 year anniversary party?


We should huh? I think you joined Dec 14, and me the 15th....right?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

That's adorable! Thanks for sharing. 

Is it a Golden trait not to be afraid of small spaces? Our Golden will also go where "no dog has gone before" in our house. Under the desk, behind the space where an open door meets the wall, behind the sofa....she tries to fit places she really shouldn't. My other dogs wait for her to get the ball, they know she'll try her best.:


----------

